# Resort Villa Vacations/the Vacation Store



## birenpuri (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi,
does anyone own a timeshare/points in Resort Villa Vacations? They are located in Woodbridge, Ontario, Canada.

Need to talk to common owners. 

Need advice.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 7, 2006)

I have edited your post to delete indications as to what you want to do with your timeshare. Including the name of the resort and indicating that it is either for rent or for sale, as the case may be, is treated as an ad and would not be permitted on these forums. Thus, it might be difficult to obtain the advice you seek. Please be careful to avoid running afoul of the posting rules. 

If you seek to sell your timeshare, please carefully read the "how to sell" article at the top of the list of topics for the Buying, Selling, Renting forum. It contains practical advice for successfully selling without getting scammed. Included are suggestions on how to determine the asking price, setting realistic expectations, avoiding scams, where to advertise and how to handle the closing once you have a buyer.

If you seek to rent your timeshare, please carefully read the  "how to rent" article located in the same place. It has the same type of practical suggestions as the "how to sell" article and suggests that you read the "how to sell" article for suggestions on issues that are common to both selling and renting.

Also located at the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting list of topics is link for a list of some timeshare resellers and rental agencies and websites that TUGgers have successfully used and have recommended.


----------



## cza (Jan 22, 2010)

*eresortvillas.com*



birenpuri said:


> Hi,
> does anyone own a timeshare/points in Resort Villa Vacations? They are located in Woodbridge, Ontario, Canada.
> 
> Need to talk to common owners.
> ...



Everything in the internet regarding a eresortvillas is true, the phone calls, the presentation site, trophies, shady presenters, posters, websites, food, cubicles, etc.

Please also read:
http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/resort-villa-c107572.html#c573790

To make a long story short: my sister+hubby bought into their 5-year trial membership @ 1, 500.00 in 2008, and got their member's folder, which actually is titled :Resort Villa Vacations, located at 690 Rowntree Dairy rd, suite 201 Woodbridge, ON L4L 5T7. The 216 Chrislea address seems to only be their presentation location.

The vacation "prizes" they then received where all so very restricted that they never made it to Cancun, Las Vegas nor Orlando, cause you could only book tue-thursdays, not incl. holidays, and the administration fees were like around $600.00, only to make the "not guaranteed" reservations. Furthermore, the prizes were only 6 months valid!! 

When my sister signed up for the travel membership, she was told verbally by those gangsters that she would receive a membership confirmation from them by mail within a week, so that they could still cancel the membership within the 10 days cancellation period. 
Needless to say, that the "confirmation letter arrived 14 days later and no one had the decensy to answer any calls/emails/fax during the mentioned time.

Finally a couple of days later, after numerous frantic calls. someone picked up the phone at the "reservation" extension and gave her the cell phone to a lady named Roula.
That Roula-witch then told her that they've surpassed the 10 days cancellation period and were thus bound to their membership agreement. My sister yelled at that woman and said that she would go and stand in front of their presentation site and warn everyone from this scam, but Roula told her that she would sue my sister for blackmailing and trespassing private property. My sister swallowed the humilliation and violation of her dignity, and is now just paying the dues and waiting for the 5 years bond with those money-monkeys to be over and never to be associated with TVS, eresortvillas.com, Resort Villa Vacations Club Inc., Bona Vista, nor Triad International ever again.

My sister also mentioned that an other couple had bought into the points programm early into their "cubicle session', which was then 'celebrated', however, she now came to the conclusion, that that couple was probably one of the scammers themselves, a tactic to make the whole deal look more 'attractive' and less harmful. 

My sister+hubby fell for those gangsters after feeling absolutely mentally exhausted after the 4 hours presentation ordeal, and thinking that the 1, 500.00 won't tumble them into financial distress anyway, which it didn't, but the violation to their dignity was the hardest to swallow. 

Btw, according to our researches, eresortvillas.com just expanded their "business" with zipartist.com, so beware!

http://www.who.is/whois/zipartist.com/


Also check out:

anthony@eresortvillas.com in

http://www.dialing4deadbeats.net/deadbeatlist.htm

AND LAST BUT NOT least, please also check the Better Business Bureau website, cause the company "Resort Villas Management Inc." aka http://www.eresortvillas.com, located at 201 - 690 Rowntree Dairy Rd, Woodbridge, ON L4L 5T7; currently does not have ANY rating at all, see it for yourselves at (the reason that there's probably no filed complain, is because buyers of this scam feel humiliated to the core, or just can't do anything due to the signed binding agreement):

http://www.bbb.org/kitchener/business-reviews ... bridge-on-12103#

CZA


----------

